# Cheese Molding



## delaware smoker (Dec 3, 2014)

I smoked some cheese last month,some of it is molding.After I take it out of the smoker,I wipe any sweat off of them.I vac,seal the cheese,and put in lower drawer of the fridge.I understand that I can cut the mold off,but I give cheese out for Christmas gifts.Can somebody tell me why,the cheese is molding.?

Thanks,Bill


----------



## themule69 (Dec 3, 2014)

You need to let it air dry before you vacuum seal. What kind of cheese is it? Did it vacuum well?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wade (Dec 4, 2014)

Delaware Smoker said:


> I smoked some cheese last month,some of it is molding.After I take it out of the smoker,I wipe any sweat off of them.I vac,seal the cheese,and put in lower drawer of the fridge.I understand that I can cut the mold off,but I give cheese out for Christmas gifts.Can somebody tell me why,the cheese is molding.?
> 
> Thanks,Bill


As David says you should let it air dry in a cool place for at least 24 hours before vac packing. Some people assume that simply smoking the cheese will prevent any mold from growing as smoke is supposed to have antiseptic properties. Although smoke does, the amount that is on the the cheese after normal smoking will only have a very minor effect (if any at all). The best way of helping prevent it from molding once it is packed is to ensure it is dry before packing.


----------



## delaware smoker (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.I didn't know that the cheese should be air dried.Would putting it in the fridge uncover work?


----------



## cmayna (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, the fridge is the way to go.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 4, 2014)

The fridge works just fine. If I don't have anything waiting in line to get in the smoker I leave it there for a while. As long as the weather is ok. I don't want it to freeze or get to hot.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fished (Dec 5, 2014)

This is very informative for me.  I have vacumned sealed mine right after it came out of the smoker.  Hopefully it will not mold.  How long should it air dry?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## wade (Dec 5, 2014)

I just leave mine for 24 hours. You sometimes get an odd one that molds after a few months even then, however in our house it does not usually last that long.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 5, 2014)

David and Wade have you covered on your question. But if you'd like to see a great tutorial on smoking cheese, you might want to check out this one by Mr. T.  It also gives some detail around the air-drying step:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Also, he doesn't recommend wiping any moisture off after smoking, as that wipes off some of the smoke you just put on.  

The taste of my smoked cheese has improved 100% following his tutorial.


----------



## eman (Dec 7, 2014)

I have smoked cheese going on 2 years old in the fridge. only one has molded and it lost the seal. has to be some sort of contamination if you are drying and vac sealing.I don't wipe just let cheese sit over night in fridge before sealing.


----------

